# You guys decide Photoshopped or not?!!



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*looks good*

it looks real to me and im no pro at photos.
if it was killed in a dog deer drive i dont give the hunter [email protected]% for credit and we should let some dogs chase him while i shoot. thats not huntin.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

The gentleman in the photo has already admitted the cape is from the 8pt in the bed of the truck and he slipped a set of artificials in the cape to play a joke and his buddy posted it on the internet..100% fake..sorry!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Personally I love to hunt with dogs and that had NOTHING to do with the topic but ANYWAY. Where did he get those fakes cuz I want a pair?! haha Whered you find that out?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Seriously though Natural dont start another war like the one we had in the campfire. Just dont talk about my beleifs and I wont talk about yours nobody even said anything about dogs you obviously just said that because of my signature. I love to foxhunt and deerhunt with hounds. Youve probly never been to a real one so leave it alone untill you know what its like ok thanx bu bye.


----------



## Great White (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbs_do


dogdrivers.net said:


> Seriously though Natural dont start another war like the one we had in the campfire. Just dont talk about my beleifs and I wont talk about yours nobody even said anything about dogs you obviously just said that because of my signature. I love to foxhunt and deerhunt with hounds. Youve probly never been to a real one so leave it alone untill you know what its like ok thanx bu bye.


Deer hunt with hounds.... No such thing! If you use dogs to get deer you are not a hunter in my opinion! That is some bull. That to me is worse then a ranch hunter. And by the way don't pm me talken some @#*$, I don't want to hear from you.

The Great White Hunter


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice thread hijack guys, real nice fellas. My momma always told me if I didnt have nothing good to say, not to say nothin at all......didnt yours? Anyhow, regardless of whether the rack is fake, it has been extended some. It was posted on here before and someone else blew it up and there are pixel marks in several places where it was shopped.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Unk


----------



## buckseye (Jan 8, 2006)

hey everybody.... the rack was not photoshopped, this is made from real antlers.


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69 (Jan 11, 2005)

Its Either Fake Horns or photoshopped look at the little weiner deer behind it and in the first pic the tips of he horns are practically glowing defiantly something fishy going on


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry guys not tryin to highjack that was my bad. I wasnt talkin crap I was just defending what I love to do. I also wasnt talkin crap in the pm but thats nor here or there if he has a problem he can come say it to my face which he wont but o well haha. ANYWAY BACK TO THE REAL STORY!! 

Heres the deal. The rack is fake. Its extended from an old rack the rack that came off that deers head is laying in the truck behind the deer haha. The guy came forward. It wasnt a hoax it was a prank they pulled on a buddy and he posted it to be funny and then well me and more people found it and you know rumors. So anyway yea its fake but it is a very good taxedermy job if you ask me lol.


----------



## Gajbird (Sep 17, 2003)

*dogdriver*

Don't worry about it dog.
There are plenty of folks who think sitting in "shacks" with stoves,t.v.'s and such waiting on a deer to happen by within 200yds. isn't hunting either.lol

How about finding deer "yarded up" due to deep snow and no food is that hunting?

How about deer that trot along beside the truck while ya'll feed the cattle are you hunting them?

How about waiting on the buck with the largest horns instead of the smartest buck in the woods is that hunting?

I don't dog hunt but have in the past and a lot of folks who do they have a family experience and a way of hunting that dates back as far as the bow or any method. 

There is no way you can find any honor in your own "Hunting" while down playing others methods.

Flame away boys I may be shallow but I don't get stuck much.hehe:teeth:


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

photoshopped head is to small


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

The antlers on the deer are real horns put together. The guy is a taxedermist in North Dakota (Where i live) and put the horns together. Not photoshopped or anything. All it is, is a bunch of racks combined. That is the truth.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Acutally it is photoshopped at the tips. But the majority is from a taxidermist. But the tips are photoshopped.


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

how can you tell lol?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

If you scroll up to the top you can see where someone posted some of the pics blown up. The edges around the antlers are very blurry. This is very common evidence of photoshop tampering. My mom had the program when it was new and it was horrible then they got better with it. I would love to have it but I aint payin no 2 grand for a flippin software program to play jokes on people. You know? haha thats just waaaaay to much for a laugh.


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

you know its fake when the pixels are distorted at the tips of the antlers.


----------

